# Looking for a Lake Placid like town other then Lake Placid in the North East



## SteveT (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
Trying to organize a trip this winter. Been to Lake Placid the past couple years and had a blast. Looking to do something different this year. Anyone know of any ski towns that have a main drag like Lakp Placid?  Been to Killington, Okemo, Mt Snow and some others but haven't found any of those places to have a walking like village. We like to take one day and just hang around town. 
Your input is appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2014)

Stowe


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm not at all familiar with Lake Placid, but I like N.Conway, NH as a ski town.  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes Stowe or North Conway or to a lesser extant Lincoln, NH.


----------



## skiMEbike (Oct 7, 2014)

Tremblant


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 7, 2014)

skiMEbike said:


> Tremblant



Fake ski town


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 7, 2014)

Stowe and North Conway for sure.


----------



## Tin (Oct 7, 2014)

Nothing compares to Lake Placid, especially if you also played hockey growing up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 7, 2014)

I was going to suggest Stowe or North Conway for New England.  For out west I'd say either Aspen or Park City.


----------



## gladerider (Oct 7, 2014)

stowe is close, but nothing quite like LP. in fact, stowe has far better food.
fake, but tremblant is great. but again, it is not the same as LP. in fact, i like tremblant better.
i have not seen any other ski town in the NE that has a main drag like LP. it is very unique.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 7, 2014)

North Conway for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaytrem (Oct 7, 2014)

Quebec City could maybe work.  Definitely a lot going on in winter.  Much bigger than Lake Placid though.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Stowe



Thanks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 7, 2014)

QC. or even closer to skiing Sainte Anne de Beaupre


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 8, 2014)

Tremblant may be different, but it really is something everyone should see.  What's great about it is that you don't have to get in your car to get the village vibe when you are done skiing.


----------



## WzGy44 (Oct 8, 2014)

I would have to agree with most of the answers here. Stowe or North Conway are the best. North Conway definitely has some more options for skiing where as Stowe you just have, well, Stowe (not that Stowe isn't awesome). If you stay in North Conway you have two old time baby mountains in Cranmore and Black. You have Attitash, Brettonwoods (awesome glades) and even a little further Cannon, which has a backside peak that has some good ungroomed skiing (for now). Then there's Wildcat. Nothing beats wildcat on a powder day. 

Of course you could drive to wildcat, black out, turn left instead of right and start hiking up the trail in the backside of that building. I heard there's a bowl or ravine or something back there somewhere


----------



## jimk (Oct 8, 2014)

jaytrem said:


> Quebec City could maybe work.  Definitely a lot going on in winter.  Much bigger than Lake Placid though.





steamboat1 said:


> QC. or even closer to skiing Sainte Anne de Beaupre



Stowe and North Conway are good, but both require commute to ski areas like Lake Placid.  Never been to Tremblant, but village adjacent to skiing has its appeal.  I have done the Quebec City ski safari and highly recommend it if your group is up for crossing the border.  You could stay slopeside at Mont Sainte Anne and do a couple days there.  Go to Quebec City for a fun "rest day" about 30 mins up river, tons of restaurants and shops in historic old town area.  Then ski a couple days at Le Massif about 30 mins down river from MSA.  The "Lord of the Rings" type scenery around Le Massif will blow your socks off.  

Old trip reports:  
http://www.dcski.com/articles/view_article.php?article_id=1145
http://www.dcski.com/articles/view_article.php?article_id=1123&mode=headlines


----------



## crank (Oct 8, 2014)

Tremblant is sort of like a skiers Epcot, I have heard it called Disney du nord.  However, the fake Euro style mountain village is filled with great restaurants and bars and interesting shops.  Unlike Disney, the businesses in town are run mostly by individual owners.  Much of the appeal there, for me, is that you park you car when you get there and don;t see it again until you are leaving.  Decent skiing on a good sized mountain that gets less snow than VT but just about always escapes our thaw/freeze cycles.  

Quebec City is one of my favorite ski safari destinations and everyone should visit at least once.

Stowe and North Conway, as everyone has said will be the closest to the Lake Placid experience.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 8, 2014)

Stowe and North Conway have walkable sections, but don't really have the sustained walkable downtown area that Lake Placid has. Tremblent or Quebec City are good ideas. Ellicottville, NY is a great town with some mediocre mountains. Manchester, VT (with trips to Bromley, Stratton, and Magic) is probably a good choice. 

Really, I think if you're looking for the town, why not just pick a nice small city relatively close to skiing? Burlington, VT?


----------



## SteveT (Oct 8, 2014)

Thank-You everyone very much. Looks like we'll go for Stowe. Tremblant sounds pretty cool as well. Will do more research on that and maybe hit it next year.  Anyone ever stay at TopNotch hotel in Stowe?  Now looking for a hotel. 
Thanks Again!!!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 8, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Stowe and North Conway have walkable sections, but don't really have the sustained walkable downtown area that Lake Placid has. Tremblent or Quebec City are good ideas. Ellicottville, NY is a great town with some mediocre mountains. Manchester, VT (with trips to Bromley, Stratton, and Magic) is probably a good choice.
> 
> Really, I think if you're looking for the town, why not just pick a nice small city relatively close to skiing? Burlington, VT?



Burlington was an option as well. Do a day there while staying closer to Stowe. Thanks for the tip. Appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Oct 8, 2014)

fwiw...If, at anytime, into doing something around QC, it's an easy drive down to Sugarloaf...for a safari...


----------



## bigbog (Oct 8, 2014)

fwiw...If, at anytime, into doing something around QC, it's an easy drive down to Sugarloaf and/or Saddleback for a day...for a safari-tour;-)...


----------



## bigbog (Oct 8, 2014)

SR just ~26mi+ from N.Conway....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure if 3 1/2 hours is an easy drive from QC.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 8, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Stowe and North Conway have walkable sections, but don't really have the sustained walkable downtown area that Lake Placid has. Tremblent or Quebec City are good ideas. Ellicottville, NY is a great town with some mediocre mountains. Manchester, VT (with trips to Bromley, Stratton, and Magic) is probably a good choice.
> 
> Really, I think if you're looking for the town, why not just pick a nice small city relatively close to skiing? Burlington, VT?



North Conway's downtown is comparable to LP. In every way but the lake. 

Dont confuse the strip malls as the main attractions of NC.


----------



## darent (Oct 8, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I was going to suggest Stowe or North Conway for New England.  For out west I'd say either Aspen or Park City.


Put Streamboat Springs in that group


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2014)

TopNotch is very nice, but quite spendy and requires a car or trolley to get anywhere.  

If your goal is enjoying more of the village experience, I'd recommend the Green Mountain Inn personally.   The Stoweflake is much more pedestrian friendly to several restaurants and shopping as well.  Stoweflake has the better pool/spa facilities of those two properties.  Any accommodations further up the mountain road from the Stoweflake and you will feel a bit more isolated and needing a car to do anything.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 8, 2014)

mattchuck2 said:


> Stowe and North Conway have walkable sections, but don't really have the sustained walkable downtown area that Lake Placid has. Tremblent or Quebec City are good ideas. Ellicottville, NY is a great town with some mediocre mountains. Manchester, VT (with trips to Bromley, Stratton, and Magic) is probably a good choice.
> 
> Really, I think if you're looking for the town, why not just pick a nice small city relatively close to skiing? Burlington, VT?



I might agree with you about Stowe, but North Conway is almost exactly the same size of a downtown area thats walkable. NC also has a bit more for everybody, from the old trains, a skating rink, more eclectic shopping. (There's nothing like Zebs in Lake Placid) etc whereas Lake Placid is pretty winter sports exclusive (at least in winter).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 8, 2014)

There is no other ski town in the east that compares to Lake Placid.   

That said, I have to agree with the majority here and go with Stowe for 2nd place.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 9, 2014)

Just a question for those who selected North Conway.  Why NC over Lincoln?  I was up in Lincoln a couple of weekends ago and it seems like a pretty decent place to me.  Seemed to have a nice strip with shops and eateries (I assume some watering holes too).  Loon right there (I would take that over Cranmore) and Cannon and Waterville a stones throw away.  Don't get me wrong I've been to NC and thought it was a very nice town but why no love for Lincoln?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

not sure what is up with this thread (or me) but I can only see up to post #20 in the linear display mode but can see more with the other 2 modes


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Just a question for those who selected North Conway.  Why NC over Lincoln?  I was up in Lincoln a couple of weekends ago and it seems like a pretty decent place to me.  Seemed to have a nice strip with shops and eateries (I assume some watering holes too).  Loon right there (I would take that over Cranmore) and Cannon and Waterville a stones throw away.  Don't get me wrong I've been to NC and thought it was a very nice town but why no love for Lincoln?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The views are better from NC but not sure beyond that.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Just a question for those who selected North Conway.  Why NC over Lincoln?  I was up in Lincoln a couple of weekends ago and it seems like a pretty decent place to me.  Seemed to have a nice strip with shops and eateries (I assume some watering holes too).  Loon right there (I would take that over Cranmore) and Cannon and Waterville a stones throw away.  Don't get me wrong I've been to NC and thought it was a very nice town but why no love for Lincoln?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I like Lincoln, but it's a bit small.  N. Conway has a greater variety of things to do and places to go.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

There is a LOT more in North Conway. By local population it is 7x larger than Lincoln.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 9, 2014)

Lincoln just seems (actually much like Summit Co on a smaller scale) condo heaven. 

All places have condos, but Lincoln just seems like a built out 80's empire.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Lincoln just seems (actually much like Summit Co on a smaller scale) condo heaven.
> 
> All places have condos, but Lincoln just seems like a built out 80's empire.



This is a good observation. There are a lot of condos in Lincoln. While there are condos in North Conway, there are far more hotel rooms and houses.


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

Any recommendations for a sit-down place with good beers in Lincoln?  The Common Man opens at 4 at the earliest during the week. I always end up going to the brewery in Woodstock. Until spring I'm usually done skiing by 2.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 9, 2014)

There is VERY little in Stowe that is worth seeing in the walkable part of town.  A couple of stores at most.  I agree, though, that if you want the village feel you should stay at the Green Mountain Inn.  I haven't checked recently, but the last I knew they operated their outdoor pool year-round.

Stowe is a great place, but mostly because of what is on the mountain road and on the mountain itself.

North Conway has a better village if you want to walk and take in the sights.  The outdoor skating rink, the train station, and the stores add up to a lot more than Stowe.

If skiing is your primary concern go to Stowe.  If the village is your primary concern go to North Conway.

Forget Manchester, VT.  It's way overrated as a village destination.  I also find Burlington in the winter to be kind of depressing.  It's too big to feel like a Vermont village so it winds up feeling like a really cold city.  The wind off the lake can be brutally cold.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 9, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Stowe and North Conway for sure.



+1

Maybe add Stratton onto the list.  I read of some disliking Stratton's base village...why?  If the OP wants Lake Placid's main drag...GO TO LAKE PLACID's Main Drag and side streets! 
 Does the OP want some sort of copy of Lake Placid in front...Stowe main hotel in back?  C'mon that's what makes these places *unique*.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbog said:


> +1
> Maybe add Stratton.  I read of some disliking Stratton's base village...why?  If the OP wants Lake Placid's main drag...GO TO LAKE PLACID's Main Drag and side streets son!!!  Does the OP want some sort of copy...with a phony Stowe Hotel in back???



I haven't spent any amount of time at Stratton, but I did see a little of the village when I bought my skis there.  It's quite nice, and seems like a good spot for a vacation.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 9, 2014)

I like fake ski towns.  I find the real thing a bit depressing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 9, 2014)

Congratulations for this thread making it to page five without anyone suggesting Southington, CT.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 9, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I like fake ski towns.  I find the real thing a bit depressing.


I would have disagreed strenuously until I saw Tremblant.  I hate fake things, but the truth is that it works and it works really well.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 9, 2014)

Edd said:


> Any recommendations for a sit-down place with good beers in Lincoln?  The Common Man opens at 4 at the earliest during the week. I always end up going to the brewery in Woodstock. Until spring I'm usually done skiing by 2.



The options aren't great.
- I'm getting pretty done with the Brewery.  It seems to fit the bill, but the service is reliably terrible and the beers & food are sub par.
- Common Man, as you said opens late.  And as soon as it opens it is packed.  If you happen to score a couch or bar seat there aren't too many places better.  But if you end up standing, there aren't many places worse.

- Gypsy has great food and a small selection of good beers on tap.  Hostess/owner is absolutely whacked and turns a lot of people off.  Once you get to know her everything changes.  She's like an abused dog that way.
- CJ's (Lincoln) and Truants (Woodstock) are the more local's places.  Nothing special at either place.  But reliable service, cheap, without crowds.
- El Charro (newish Mexican place) has good food and decent bar.  But the atmosphere is more geared towards dinner.  I'd feel weird sitting there right of the slopes.
- Black Mountain Burger.  Good atmosphere for getting a beer at the end of the day.  But nothing on tap!  Decent selection of bottled beer.
- Gordi's claims to be great Apres.  I've never been in there.

As I said, the options aren't great.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 9, 2014)

WzGy44 said:


> .....Then there's Wildcat. Nothing beats wildcat on a powder day.
> 
> Of course you could drive to wildcat, black out, turn left instead of right and start hiking up the trail in the backside of that building. I heard there's a bowl or ravine or something back there somewhere


 Truer words have never been spoken....but sounds like the OP isn't interested in the skiing...too bad, lots of terrain enclosed by mentioned resorts.  

Domeskier...:lol:, a diehard skier...I can smell it..


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The options aren't great.
> - I'm getting pretty done with the Brewery.  It seems to fit the bill, but the service is reliably terrible and the beers & food are sub par.
> - Common Man, as you said opens late.  And as soon as it opens it is packed.  If you happen to score a couch or bar seat there aren't too many places better.  But if you end up standing, there aren't many places worse.
> 
> ...



Lincoln doesn't have nearly as many options as North Conway, but there are a few. The Common Man if it is evening, but make sure to go upstairs. This summer I tried Rustic River Restaurant in North Woodstock. It was surprisingly good. It gets two thumbs up.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The options aren't great.
> - I'm getting pretty done with the Brewery.  It seems to fit the bill, but the service is reliably terrible and the beers & food are sub par.
> - Common Man, as you said opens late.  And as soon as it opens it is packed.  If you happen to score a couch or bar seat there aren't too many places better.  But if you end up standing, there aren't many places worse.
> 
> ...



I liked the brewery before they re did it. It seems to have lost its character.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Congratulations for this thread making it to page five without anyone suggesting Southington, CT.



Along with Lincoln, NH, that's two towns I'd never heard of before this thread.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> There is VERY little in Stowe that is worth seeing in the walkable part of town.  A couple of stores at most.  I agree, though, that if you want the village feel you should stay at the Green Mountain Inn.  I haven't checked recently, but the last I knew they operated their outdoor pool year-round.
> 
> Stowe is a great place, but mostly because of what is on the mountain road and on the mountain itself.
> 
> North Conway has a better village if you want to walk and take in the sights.  The outdoor skating rink, the train station, and the stores add up to a lot more than Stowe.



Completely disagree.  Stowe has probably triple the amount of restaurants and bars in the walking village area as North Conway.  There are equal as many specialty shops and galleries as North Conway as well.  No outdoor skating rink, but public skating at Jackson Arena, which is right there.  The Vermont Ski and Snowboard Museum.  The walking path that takes you 5 miles up the Mountain Road if you want that.  IMO Stowe Village is a much more pedestrian friendly experience than North Conway.  

I find much of North Conway requires driving to enjoy.  Stowe, I can park my car in the Baggy Knees plaza and enjoy myself for many hours.    

I say this as someone who loves both places and frequents N. Conway much more these days than I do Stowe.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Along with Lincoln, NH, that's two towns I'd never heard of before this thread.



You gotta get up to NH, BG.  These guys aren't lying, Cannon is the real deal.  I like Loon and WV too, but that's just me.  4 1/2 to WRJ Vt for me then another hour up to the Whites.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 9, 2014)

4aprice said:


> You gotta get up to NH, BG.  These guys aren't lying, Cannon is the real deal.  I like Loon and WV too, but that's just me.  4 1/2 to WRJ Vt for me then another hour up to the Whites.



I would genuinely like to try the NH resorts someday just to try them out, but given the skiing in Vermont is better, closer, and comes with free lodging (for me), well, those are all powerful draws.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 9, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I would genuinely like to try the NH resorts someday just to try them out, but given the skiing in Vermont is better, closer, and comes with free lodging (for me), well, those are all powerful draws.



I have had good days and bad days in both NH and VT. Over all yes skiing is better in VT but I would rather ski Wildcat and Cannon than any place in VT. It is kind of like AC/DC. I like Bon Scott better than Brian Johnson but AC/DCs best album is Back in Black...


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The options aren't great.
> - I'm getting pretty done with the Brewery.  It seems to fit the bill, but the service is reliably terrible and the beers & food are sub par.
> - Common Man, as you said opens late.  And as soon as it opens it is packed.  If you happen to score a couch or bar seat there aren't too many places better.  But if you end up standing, there aren't many places worse.
> 
> ...



Comprehensive, thanks. Your list confirms why I've always struggled there after skiing. I'll keep trying.


----------



## Edd (Oct 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Completely disagree.  Stowe has probably triple the amount of restaurants and bars in the walking village area as North Conway.  There are equal as many specialty shops and galleries as North Conway as well.  No outdoor skating rink, but public skating at Jackson Arena, which is right there.  The Vermont Ski and Snowboard Museum.  The walking path that takes you 5 miles up the Mountain Road if you want that.  IMO Stowe Village is a much more pedestrian friendly experience than North Conway.



Man, I was apparently not paying attention last time I went to Stowe. We stayed right downtown, in a cool hotel with a gift shop and Mexican restaurant on the first floor (I've heard that has closed). There were a few eateries but I would have guessed NCs walking eatery options downtown would have exceeded that of Stowe. I am much more familiar with NC, however. 

If you include places you'd drive quickly to, the conversation gets interesting. Lots of restaurants to choose from at both.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

I think people don't think to cross the bridge when they visit downtown Stowe.  The Vermont Ale House, Rimrocks & Backyard Tavern (affectionately known locally as the Barmuda Triangle) are all 5 minutes walk from the Green Mountain Inn.  You also have Pickwicks Pub, O'Grady's and the newly opened The Bench (formerly Pie in the Sky) that are right there as well.  Village proper has Harrisons, The Whip, Blue Moon.  

And yes, the Mexican restaurant Fridas has closed.   It's been replaced by a new restaurant - Mi Casa.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I have had good days and bad days in both NH and VT. Over all yes skiing is better in VT but I would rather ski Wildcat and Cannon than any place in VT. It is kind of like AC/DC. I like Bon Scott better than Brian Johnson but AC/DCs best album is Back in Black...



This settles it. You all are going to have to visit us in NH this winter. Saturday at Wildcat and Sunday at Cannon. You can marvel at:
1) Shorter (almost non-existant) lines
2) Lower prices
3) No condos puked all over the mountains
4) The majestic Presidentials
5) No sales tax
6) Liquor stores on the highway


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 9, 2014)

yeggous said:


> This settles it. You all are going to have to visit us in NH this winter. Saturday at Wildcat and Sunday at Cannon. You can marvel at:
> 1) Shorter (almost non-existant) lines
> 2) Lower prices
> 3) No condos puked all over the mountains
> ...



Plus no New Yorkers!  Dang....catch-22


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Plus no New Yorkers!  Dang....catch-22




you do realize, he was inviting a New Yorker to ski here.  :lol:


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Plus no New Yorkers!  Dang....catch-22



At least most weekends. I do see an uptick of CT, NY, NJ license plates during holiday weeks. I expect to see some this weekend.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> you do realize, he was inviting a New Yorker to ski here.  :lol:



We all make mistakes.


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> you do realize, he was inviting a New Yorker to ski here.  :lol:



Um yes. That was the catch-22.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 9, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think people don't think to cross the bridge when they visit downtown Stowe.  The Vermont Ale House, Rimrocks & Backyard Tavern (affectionately known locally as the Barmuda Triangle) are all 5 minutes walk from the Green Mountain Inn.  You also have Pickwicks Pub, O'Grady's and the newly opened The Bench (formerly Pie in the Sky) that are right there as well.  Village proper has Harrisons, The Whip, Blue Moon.
> 
> And yes, the Mexican restaurant Fridas has closed.   It's been replaced by a new restaurant - Mi Casa.


Yeah, we are definitely far apart on this one.  I think one reason is that, while you can walk to the places you mentioned, it's not like just strolling down the street in North Conway.  While North Conway has lots of restaurants beyond walking distance, there are still more than you think downtown.  Having the Flatbread Company right downtown is really nice.  

For me it boils down to this.  Stowe is a ski area with a village.  North Conway is a village with some ski areas.  You can't lose with either, but for "village" living, North Conway is the clear winner IMHO.

But there is one big catch.  North Conway does't have lodging right in the village that rivals the Green Mountain Inn.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Yeah, we are definitely far apart on this one.  I think one reason is that, while you can walk to the places you mentioned, it's not like just strolling down the street in North Conway.  While North Conway has lots of restaurants beyond walking distance, there are still more than you think downtown.  Having the Flatbread Company right downtown is really nice.
> 
> For me it boils down to this.  Stowe is a ski area with a village.  North Conway is a village with some ski areas.  You can't lose with either, but for "village" living, North Conway is the clear winner IMHO.
> 
> But there is one big catch.  North Conway does't have lodging right in the village that rivals the Green Mountain Inn.



Lodging is downtown North Conway is a bit limited. There's maybe half a dozen inns within walking distance. There are many, many more within a 10 minute drive. There is way more lodging in that area than near Stowe. There are also a lot more places to ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Yeah, we are definitely far apart on this one.  I think one reason is that, while you can walk to the places you mentioned, it's not like just strolling down the street in North Conway.  While North Conway has lots of restaurants beyond walking distance, there are still more than you think downtown.  Having the Flatbread Company right downtown is really nice.
> 
> For me it boils down to this.  Stowe is a ski area with a village.  North Conway is a village with some ski areas.  You can't lose with either, but for "village" living, North Conway is the clear winner IMHO.
> 
> But there is one big catch.  North Conway does't have lodging right in the village that rivals the Green Mountain Inn.



My perspective is probably different than yours.  Not only did I live in town for the better part of ten years, I lived right in the village of Stowe for a year.  All of those places I listed were a "stroll" down the street for me.  Anyone who lives in town considers Baggy Knees plaza and surrounding restaurants to be an extension of the main village area.  It's a five minute walk over a scenic covered Pedestrian bridge.   There are businesses along the way as well.  

Being a NH resident, I now visit North Conway frequently.  Their pedestrian area does not feel as expansive as Stowe does to me.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks we are doing Stowe and staying at the Green Mountain Inn. Maybe spend a day in Burlington. Thanks everyone!!  


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 10, 2014)

SteveT said:


> Looks we are doing Stowe and staying at the Green Mountain Inn. Maybe spend a day in Burlington. Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Watch out for that ghost


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 10, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> My perspective is probably different than yours.  Not only did I live in town for the better part of ten years, I lived right in the village of Stowe for a year.  All of those places I listed were a "stroll" down the street for me.  Anyone who lives in town considers Baggy Knees plaza and surrounding restaurants to be an extension of the main village area.  It's a five minute walk over a scenic covered Pedestrian bridge.   There are businesses along the way as well.
> 
> Being a NH resident, I now visit North Conway frequently.  Their pedestrian area does not feel as expansive as Stowe does to me.



I would argue you are a bit biased considering you spent a large percentage of your life there, and only visit NC occasionally.

You said it yourself, lots of folks miss a lot of Stowe's downtown, how you think its comparable after that admission is beyond me. 

Thats not to say Stowe sucks, I still think its the best ski area in the East, but its not Lake Placid or North Conway.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 10, 2014)

And why per tell is your opinion of North Conway vs Stowe more informed than mine?  How much time have you spent in either place over the last ten years?  Most of it you have lived out west.

Call it bias if you want.  I'm up in North Conway far more these days than I am in Stowe.  I know what it has to offer.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 10, 2014)

SteveT said:


> Looks we are doing Stowe and staying at the Green Mountain Inn. *Maybe spend a day in Burlington.* Thanks everyone!!



Drive another 1.5 hours north and do Montreal!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nah, nah, nah, nah,nahya, my town is better than your town.

Let's behave children


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> And why per tell is your opinion of North Conway vs Stowe more informed than mine?  How much time have you spent in either place over the last ten years?  Most of it you have lived out west.
> 
> Call it bias if you want.  I'm up in North Conway far more these days than I am in Stowe.  I know what it has to offer.


I think it's fair to point out that when you live somewhere you experience it differently than someone who is just visiting for a couple of days.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2014)

Park City I guess does , Stratton kind of does.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2014)

Sugarloaf walking and condos bus comes to get you not a village but cool init self big mountain to their.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 11, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Park City I guess does , Stratton kind of does.



Park City is in the northeast?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Park City is in the northeast?



They were relocated, you didn't read the memo?


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 17, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> The options aren't great.
> - I'm getting pretty done with the Brewery.  It seems to fit the bill, but the service is reliably terrible and the beers & food are sub par.
> - Common Man, as you said opens late.  And as soon as it opens it is packed.  If you happen to score a couch or bar seat there aren't too many places better.  But if you end up standing, there aren't many places worse.
> 
> ...



Know this is a pretty old bump but I had lunch here yesterday and thought it was pretty good.  They have a small bar and some people were there watching football and there was a small lunch crowd.  Table set up's were pretty fancy which may give the impression of it being more of a dinner place but the food and prices were good.

I think I've been to Gordi's apres and it was ok.

One great thing about Lincoln is they have a Dunkin Donuts. (love their coffee)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 20, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Park City is in the northeast?


 
Its being connected to the northeast via the One Wasatch HSQ to Kmart.

:-D


----------

